# Hobby Thread



## rellis10 (May 10, 2010)

I saw another thread like this in another section and thought it would be nice to see what hobbies our BHM's and FFA's enjoy in their spare time. And are you any good at your particular passtime?



I mentioned this in my intro in the main section that I am part of a hobby called E-Fedding. Basically it is a writing game based around wrestling. After creating your character/wrestler you join an E-Fed (a fake internet westling company like WWE in real life, mine being MCW). You are put in matches with other people and must write short stories/roleplays based around your character. These are judged and whoevers is better wins the match, the result of which is written up as a wrestling show.

I used to do this because i was a fan of wrestling but now it is because of the writing and competition. I want to write a novel in the future and this is a way of getting my writing to a good enough standard.

In the 4-5 years i have been doing this i have been moderatly successful, holding many titles including 2 'World' Titles. Although i have a habit of growing tired of places and moving to another for a new challenge.


----------



## BigChaz (May 10, 2010)

Please link to some of your work.


----------



## stldpn (May 10, 2010)

For several years I was an active hunter, boar, deer, and elk. Mostly with a compound bow but I almost always carried a 20" barrel LSI Puma M92 chambered in 454 Casull as well.

This last year, I've been too busy or too strapped to schedule a trip like that. But I'm hoping to get back into it this fall.


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2010)

I'll warn you in advance, most of what i write is dark, some violence and swearing and contains undercurrents (some more obvious than others) of religion that most likely arent too pleasent. Unfortunatly my current community wont allow non-members to read work in case it's stolen so i'll show you some older work with the same character, i was roughly 17/18 when i wrote them. Also note it is generally a rule we speak of wrestling as if it is 'real'...i know it's fake really though.

Playing Jesus (To The Lepers In Your Head): http://z3.invisionfree.com/nlcw/index.php?showtopic=13216

C.O.D : http://z3.invisionfree.com/nlcw/index.php?showtopic=13523

Into The Deep Dark Woods We Go (wrote the intro poem too): http://z3.invisionfree.com/nlcw/index.php?showtopic=14444

Havok Rising (very long): http://z3.invisionfree.com/nlcw/index.php?showtopic=13618


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

I am a very good cartoonist and Can do really funny/stupid things.


----------



## BigChaz (May 10, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'll warn you in advance, most of what i write is dark, some violence and swearing and contains undercurrents (some more obvious than others) of religion that most likely arent too pleasent. Unfortunatly my current community wont allow non-members to read work in case it's stolen so i'll show you some older work with the same character, i was roughly 17/18 when i wrote them. Also note it is generally a rule we speak of wrestling as if it is 'real'...i know it's fake really though.
> 
> Playing Jesus (To The Lepers In Your Head): http://z3.invisionfree.com/nlcw/index.php?showtopic=13216
> 
> ...



Thank you. It is everything I hoped for and more.


My favorite hobbies are the following:
1. Hunting
2. Fishing
3. Vidya games
4. Cooking

I am a simple man.


----------



## Nutty (May 10, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'll warn you in advance, most of what i write is dark, some violence and swearing and contains undercurrents (some more obvious than others) of religion that most likely arent too pleasent. Unfortunatly my current community wont allow non-members to read work in case it's stolen so i'll show you some older work with the same character, i was roughly 17/18 when i wrote them. Also note it is generally a rule we speak of wrestling as if it is 'real'...i know it's fake really though.
> 
> Playing Jesus (To The Lepers In Your Head): http://z3.invisionfree.com/nlcw/index.php?showtopic=13216
> 
> ...



Hey good writing!


----------



## Esther (May 10, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> My favorite hobbies are the following:
> 1. Hunting
> 2. Fishing
> 3. Vidya games
> 4. Cooking



I am also a fan of the vidya games.


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Thank you. It is everything I hoped for and more.
> 
> 
> My favorite hobbies are the following:
> ...



I'v always wanted to try hunting and fishing but never had much of an oppertunity for either. And if you want to know more about efedding dont be afraid to private message me. 

And thanks very much Esther, too.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 10, 2010)

I build 3D models for computer driving games, mostly MTM2 and 4x4 Evo2.


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2010)

Veeeeery nice and cool Brian.


----------



## hot'n fluffy (May 10, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> I build 3D models for computer driving games, mostly MTM2 and 4x4 Evo2.



Man, this is some awesome stuff!
Can you draw me a hotrod based on a coffin?

I like to go camping, a lot, some skeet shooting, a little bit of archery, and I like to carve wood.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 10, 2010)

I can't draw at all, I seem to have the fine motor skills of a spastic ferret. Those are ingame shots of my 3D models.


----------



## BoostChub (May 11, 2010)

stldpn said:


> For several years I was an active hunter, boar, deer, and elk. Mostly with a compound bow but I almost always carried a 20" barrel LSI Puma M92 chambered in 454 Casull as well.
> 
> This last year, I've been too busy or too strapped to schedule a trip like that. But I'm hoping to get back into it this fall.



+1 for shooting lever action rifles.

Working on firearms is one of my hobbies turned 2nd job lol.


----------



## stldpn (May 11, 2010)

BoostChub said:


> +1 for shooting lever action rifles.
> 
> Working on firearms is one of my hobbies turned 2nd job lol.




I made the decision to start carrying that particular rifle into the woods with me almost ten years ago when Montana fish and game started really cracking down on anyone carrying .22 cal into the field with them. Before that I was dragging a hardwood stock ruger 10/22 into the woods, I needed something reliable and sturdy so I bought a Puma 454 on the recommendation of a friend and I've never regretted it. It took me what seemed like forever to master lever action at the shoulder but the gun has exceeded my expectations in every way.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 11, 2010)

i love sports - typical i know but im in the UK and love american football

i also enjoy music (rock n roll but sadly i dont play)

my biggest hobby is travelling and video games (ps3)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 11, 2010)

*my passion is motorcycles...i just had my 2003 fatboy rebuilt completely and it is now screaming eagle through and through, should get dyna=ed this week, so I will know what she is OTHER THEN A DEMON....my other scoot is a 1999 heritage softail, she is sad right now, and leaking and smoking up a storm and I am trying to decide what to do with her currently...heading to memphis, TN on Memorial day weekend for a nice long ride....can't wait * 

View attachment 2010 fatboy.jpg


View attachment 2010 fatboy engine.jpg


View attachment Heritage2.jpg


----------



## freakyfred (May 11, 2010)

I like to draw and animate. Not sure if I should post my work though haha.


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

My hobbies are writing (except that I've never finished anything besides one lousy Harry Potter fanfic) and photography. I enjoy taking scenic photos when I travel, and high-action shots when I go to my hockey games. I also enjoy photo manipulation. 

I like to geocache as well. I've not had much luck lately, though.

My DeviantArt page:
http://micara75.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## freakyfred (May 11, 2010)

Micara said:


> My hobbies are writing (except that I've never finished anything besides one lousy Harry Potter fanfic) and photography. I enjoy taking scenic photos when I travel, and high-action shots when I go to my hockey games. I also enjoy photo manipulation.
> 
> I like to geocache as well. I've not had much luck lately, though.
> 
> ...



Your stuff is awesome. Watched!


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Your stuff is awesome. Watched!



Aww! Thanks!  Your drawings look awesome as well! I'm going to check them out more when I get home.


----------



## Kazak (May 11, 2010)

traditional archery; making native American beadwork; leather craft; ham radio - just got my license & I crochet


----------



## Zowie (May 11, 2010)

Arts and stuff, but I'm trying to make some form of a career out of it.
I've been doing more traditional work lately, but I hope to move towards more commercial work.

http://zoerennerrao.deviantart.com/


----------



## MasterShake (May 11, 2010)

-Tabletop miniature wargaming (aka Warhammer 40k, Warhammer Fantasy Battle, Warmachine)
-indulging random and ever cycling musical interests (rockabilly, punk, various forms of metal, etc.)
-Eating Indian food (this counts as a hobby, right? :eat1: )

If I could afford to, my dream hobbies would be owning a motorcycle and building a custom hot rod off an early 50s Eldorado.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 11, 2010)

I'm a drummer, I play for fun and money, whatever is available.


----------



## Paquito (May 11, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Arts and stuff, but I'm trying to make some form of a career out of it.
> I've been doing more traditional work lately, but I hope to move towards more commercial work.
> 
> http://zoerennerrao.deviantart.com/



Hey, I like your drawing. I have to have it. Can I buy it off of you?
and now i just wait for you to become putty in my hands...muahahahahaha


----------



## Zowie (May 11, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Hey, I like your drawing. I have to have it. Can I buy it off of you?
> and now i just wait for you to become putty in my hands...muahahahahaha



Hahaha, Hozay, you're giving out all my weak spots.

Free, if I wasn't so taken by my own romance, you'd have me like a five year-old has play-doh.


----------



## WillSpark (May 11, 2010)

I sing and cook and compute!

I love to do all three...though the computing is just online surfing, no intricate programming so much as pure enjoyment of the internet.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

My hobby is flirting.


----------



## WillSpark (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My hobby is flirting.



Damn good at it too from what I hear.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 12, 2010)

Kazak said:


> traditional archery; making native American beadwork; leather craft; ham radio - just got my license & I crochet



*I am an amazing cross-stitcher...I'd need an entire thread to show off all my samplers and what not...they filled my guest bathroom, and now are lying in a stack of finished pieces waiting to be framed....spendy 

I keep saying I wanna learn to quilt, really intricate old school style, but that has yet to happen.......*


----------



## topher38 (May 12, 2010)

I have been working on my Photography skills. upgraded to a SLR,its only a Nikon D3000, but I love the way the pics are turning out. I'm even a finalist on a Photo contest online.The winner gets 500 bucks. I was really happy just to make the last 30 pics


----------



## rellis10 (May 12, 2010)

I forgot, i also dabble with Photoshop. This also links into my E-Fedding as i create Signature Pictures for myself and other characters. They're normally best shown on a darker background so i'll post my Photobucket page for you guys to look at if you like.

http://s800.photobucket.com/albums/yy285/rellis10/?start=0


----------



## veil (May 12, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am an amazing cross-stitcher...I'd need an entire thread to show off all my samplers and what not...they filled my guest bathroom, and now are lying in a stack of finished pieces waiting to be framed....spendy
> 
> I keep saying I wanna learn to quilt, really intricate old school style, but that has yet to happen.......*



that is so cool! i just bought a cross-stitch set for the first time in years, i made one christmas ornament of a tudor rose for my mother one year that came out beautifully. i loved making it, hopefully i can get back into it.

i'd second other folks vidya games interest, but honestly i just play wow. console controllers confuse me. i can barely even play katamari!

i do love to bake though, and make adorable things for my friends to eat.


----------



## SanDiega (May 14, 2010)

I garden. I am the youngest gardener I know, but it is a very peaceful and cheap hobby, and the end result is beautiful.


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> My hobby is flirting.



I wish I suck at flirting and need to be bashed over the head repeatedly to even remotely having the possibility of someone like me dawn on me and usually by then its to late lol


----------



## JenFromOC (May 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I wish I suck at flirting and need to be bashed over the head repeatedly to even remotely having the possibility of someone like me dawn on me and usually by then its to late lol



LOL I flirt so much that I don't even always realize I'm doing it. Even my best friend will call me on it. I'll ask her something or be talking to her and she'll say, "Are you hitting on me?"


----------



## StridentDionysus (May 14, 2010)

Anything and everything nerdy. 

Lately I've been taking a class in "Assembly and Maintenance of Personal Computers". I also love video games, Magic cards, reading (Star Wars, Halo and some classics like 1984), used to play D&D too.

Oh and I knit . I haven't been knitting in a while so I lost practice but I can still do scarves.


----------



## RobitusinZ (May 14, 2010)

I'm a huge game freak. I'm into just about any and all table-top roleplaying games, as well as the table-top minis games. Also big into Euro-style board games and turn-based strategy video games (Blood Bowl on PC = All it does is win.)

My other hobby is writing erotic literature and erotic roleplaying (basically writing erotic lit with someone else writing for their character...it's like cybersex, but eloquent).


----------



## Crumbling (May 15, 2010)

I have a number of hobbies. But by the time I'm done with the land and livestock I rarely have anything left over for being creative these days.

I dabble in graphic design, which finds It's outlet in my t-shirt store. This is one of my most recent shirt designs.





I have an interest in fancy knots, which can be decorative and practical.





And then there's the thing I really miss the most and have least time for any more. I used to do a lot of wire craft and have made everything from earrings to chainmail vests. The last time I pulled out the pliers was to make this pendant which was a valentine gift for my GF.





I also read voraciously. Write and play roleplaying games (also much lapsed). Love to cook. etc etc etc ...

S.


----------



## Zowie (May 15, 2010)

Wow, that wirework is fantastic, she must have loved it. Serious kudos to you, I never had any patience for wire molding.


----------



## BigChaz (May 15, 2010)

Crumbling said:


> And then there's the thing I really miss the most and have least time for any more. I used to do a lot of wire craft and have made everything from earrings to chainmail vests. The last time I pulled out the pliers was to make this pendant which was a valentine gift for my GF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, that is insanely cool. I truly wish I had that skill set.

edit: Not the ability to bend wire, i mean the skillset of designing things that don't look like crap.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 15, 2010)

Yes, I believe anyone with fingers could manage the bending part to some degree .


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 16, 2010)

Wow Crumbling that wire work is so cool.
Lucky gal lucky gal.:happy:


----------



## warwagon86 (May 17, 2010)

Crumbling said:


> I have a number of hobbies. But by the time I'm done with the land and livestock I rarely have anything left over for being creative these days.
> 
> I dabble in graphic design, which finds It's outlet in my t-shirt store. This is one of my most recent shirt designs.
> 
> ...



dude do you sell stuff like that? that is some seriously cool celtic jewellery


----------



## Crumbling (May 17, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> dude do you sell stuff like that? that is some seriously cool celtic jewellery



Thankyou,

I don't sell silverwork, the legal requirements for retailing precious metals are quite stringent and meeting them is an expensive business.

I did sell base metal jewellery for a while, but the ROI for my time was just not worth it.

So I just make occasional gifts for friends and family.

S.


----------



## escapist (May 17, 2010)

Me.....Computers (programming...not sure its a hobby anymore cause I got a degree in it and I get paid for it now), Martial Arts, Social Dynamics, Playing musical instruments, World of Warcraft, RTS/FPS, and of course my artwork (oh yeah get paid for this sometimes too):





Heavy Metal Band "Apophis Theory" New Logo Mach-up
....I can't wait for the royalties to start coming in off this.​


----------------------
EDIT: Ok, now that I think about it I guess I get paid for most of that kind of stuff now days except for playing music and video games. Thanks kind of cool now that I think about it.


----------



## IszyStone (May 18, 2010)

Eye Shadow, I like to try out different combinations and even some patterns. I did a red, white, and blue once and a rainbow once. I also love to draw. Finding Bands, I spend hours on places like pandora finding differernt bands that are like the ones I already love. (I start with a Nightwish station then I end up finding and loving Epica, Sirenia, Apocalyptica.)


----------



## skinny_fatman (May 18, 2010)

my hobby is definitely sleeping, and while sleeping my hobby is dreaming


----------



## kristineirl (May 19, 2010)

Crumbling said:


> And then there's the thing I really miss the most and have least time for any more. I used to do a lot of wire craft and have made everything from earrings to chainmail vests. The last time I pulled out the pliers was to make this pendant which was a valentine gift for my GF.



I have a celtic triskele pendent similar to that one! i am thoroughly impressed. you have some serious skill!


----------



## freakyfred (May 19, 2010)

I make animated movies sometimes.

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/bogswallop/

Currently working on a Doctor Who parody.


----------



## Wanderer (May 21, 2010)

Heh... I'm usually too busy keepign an eye on things around my sister's house, taking care of her kids and loking for a job to have much fun with my hobbies anymore... living in the same house with two drama-prone kids, at least in my case, leaves you unwilling to concentrate for fear something will happen while you're distracted.

But, when I can actually be rested and concentrate, my hobbies are:

- Writing
- Tabletop role-playing games
- Reading
- Web-surfing


With the lack of concentration time (I pretty much have to be ready to drop everything at a moment's notice), the writing and reading have pretty well vanished --

(hears banging)
(leaves to check on kids)
(back)

Where was I? Oh, yes...

-- have pretty well vanished from the list. I can usually get a night of tabletop gaming in once a week, assuming nobody needs me for anything and the other players show up. But mostly, it's down to concentration-free web-surfing.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 21, 2010)

I write poetry
I make music/play guitar & drums (but I'm a terrible singer)
Video/arcade games from vintage to present, pinball included
HOCKEY HOCKEY HOCKEY

Anything creative, I can get behind it


----------



## 0nlnn (May 21, 2010)

Let's see, my hobbies include video games, animation(both 3D and 2D), and graphic design. I'll post up some of my work if you guys want.


----------



## rellis10 (May 22, 2010)

0nlnn said:


> Let's see, my hobbies include video games, animation(both 3D and 2D), and graphic design. I'll post up some of my work if you guys want.



By all means show off a bit 

Here's my most recent work on photoshop, for a character i might use in the future for my hobby. I was considering using her very soon but my plans were put on hold indefinitly by getting this job:


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

wow the wirework is stunning, so talented!!

and so many hobbies and interesting things 

ok taking a deep breath

Reading
Making my own Artist Original Bears
Scrapbooking
Knitting (anthing that is basically a straight line is my limit and pearl and plain stitch)
Cross stitch
Have started making feather Hair accessories and fascinators
Making simple Bags
Although dont do this often these day Harry Potter(am a member of a HP site that is pretty cool just dont go there much atm), role playing (only ever done it online but always wanted to try the rl version to showing my inner geek now)
love playing wii games but dont own one the ps2 was my ex's but loved playing guitar hero and sing star ooh and the lego star wars type games amongst others so yeah games for me to

and probably a host of other things but that is all I can think of for now

I have dabbled in beaded jewellery making as well, and have been getting into hatmaking for my bears and a little dressmaking for them as well


----------



## 0nlnn (May 22, 2010)

http://blueoccult08.deviantart.com/

That's some of my work.


----------



## imfree (May 26, 2010)

I found my niche in Audio/Space Science/Electronics to be the
field of VLF Natural Radio, listening to and capturing Earth/Space
sounds. Please feel welcome to take a lookie-see!:bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un7ht6BVrsY


----------



## ~da rev~ (May 26, 2010)

I read, I write, I make movies, and I am an avid music listener.


----------



## Joe944 (May 26, 2010)

I work and study biology, computer science and loads of math. Err.. hobbies? Who has time for those!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 31, 2010)

My hobbies are: 

*Shooting*, I'm decent at it.
*Teaching Shooting*, I'm an NRA Instructor.
*Powerlifting*, just moved up from casual lifting to serious training on a team.
*Camping*, really anything outdoors.
*Fighting*, mostly street fights but now I'm looking into training in some eastern and western martial arts.
*Computers*, sometimes I do some IT consulting but it's mostly a hobby.
*Sports*, I enjoy watching and playing football and basketball.
*Learning*, I'm always researching something.


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jun 8, 2010)

Is sex a hobby?

Well my fav hobby used to be playing basketball, but since my ruptured achillies a few years ago i stopped playing basketball and found some new hobbies.

1) Poker
2) collecting rookie cards in basketball & football.


----------



## RJI (Jun 11, 2010)

My "hobby" type activities are landscaping and remodeling my house that was built in 1891. My fun activities are working on and racing my car. 

Is booze a hobby?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

Happyface83's hobbies

I like to sing mezzo-soprano and my vocal idols are Tammi Terrell, Chaka Khan, Marilyn McCoo, Teena Marie, and of course, Mary Wells. I also like to workout using free weights to keep everything 'perked up'. I'm an avid reader, I especially enjoy reading biographies of real life people. Even though I'm a science major, I love to study history, in particular, African-American and European history. Oh and I love sex, _me gusta cojer!_


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 11, 2010)

I love gardening. This year my garden is doing awesome!

1) Cucumbers
2) Zucchini
3) Eggplant
4) Bell peppers
5) Banana peppers
6) Jalapeños
7) Tomatoes
8) Basil / Thyme / Parsley / Mint / Rosemary

I have picked more cucumbers this year than I know what to do with. So I have made about 20 jars of various types of pickles so far. I've also pickled some jalapeños, made some tomato jams, made blueberry jam...

One day I am going to make a fantastic wife for some lucky lady. I will do the cooking, the gardening, the canning. You name it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 11, 2010)

Chaz, what an awesome haul!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I love gardening. This year my garden is doing awesome!
> 
> 1) Cucumbers
> 2) Zucchini
> ...



Wow, you have a whole grocery store there, don't you? Any woman that has a man that would do all that is lucky.


----------



## RJI (Jun 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I love gardening. This year my garden is doing awesome!
> 
> 1) Cucumbers
> 2) Zucchini
> ...



Ah the beauty of Florida... 2 growing seasons. Nice bounty!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Happyface83's hobbies
> 
> I like to sing mezzo-soprano and my vocal idols are Tammi Terrell, Chaka Khan, Marilyn McCoo, Teena Marie, and of course, Mary Wells. I also like to workout using free weights to keep everything 'perked up'. I'm an avid reader, I especially enjoy reading biographies of real life people. Even though I'm a science major, I love to study history, in particular, African-American and European history. Oh and I love sex, _me gusta cojer!_



Um Happyface83 your FREAKING AWESOME!
I have got to get some hobbies I am lame at the moment! xD


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Um Happyface83 your FREAKING AWESOME!
> I have got to get some hobbies I am lame at the moment! xD



You are not lame!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 11, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> You are not lame!



I will take your word for it:happy:
I am not being snooty though


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Jun 20, 2010)

I play baritone ukulele, sing a lil, animate, paint, sketch, growing a vege garden, listen to blues (classic dirty blues not really much electric stuff), drink cheap red wine and watch films


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 20, 2010)

mantis_shrimp said:


> *I play baritone ukulele*, sing a lil, animate, paint, sketch, growing a vege garden, listen to blues (classic dirty blues not really much electric stuff), drink cheap red wine and watch films



Awesome, I've actually just started looking for a ukulele to buy. This must be a sign.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jun 20, 2010)

I write and publish novels.

And I play World of Warcrack, and do battle with the rampant force of nature that is my back garden.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> I write and publish novels.



If i may ask a couple of questions...What genre of novel do you write? How easy/hard is it to publish?

I only ask because it's an ambition of mine to do the same and i'm wondering what kind of issues i'd have to deal with if i tried to publish.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jun 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> If i may ask a couple of questions...What genre of novel do you write? How easy/hard is it to publish?
> 
> I only ask because it's an ambition of mine to do the same and i'm wondering what kind of issues i'd have to deal with if i tried to publish.



Sure.

I write mainly science fiction and various bastard genres thereof such as SF-romance and so on. Getting published stinks and it's one of those things you need to have a real perseverance with if you want to get anywhere with it. I just seem to have had a compulsion to write since I was very young, and hence I was able to stick at it. Currently I have one book out and some more forthcoming in electronic format with an American independent publisher, and some other books planned in print from a different publisher, and also various short stories in magazines. Building an audience is all about getting writing, and keeping writing and keeping getting the writing out there.

If you want to improve your writing, I would recommend joining a critique group (I can suggest some but I'm not sure which ones would be appropriate as I don't know what genre you're considering). You can also try short stories, although if novels are your ultimate ambition I'd try to move on to novellas as quickly as you can, because the character and plot structure of them is much more similar to that of a novel and you can also sell them to electronic publishing houses.

If you have any questions, feel free to message me your email or whatever.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> I write mainly science fiction and various bastard genres thereof such as SF-romance and so on.



Speaking of science fiction and the bastard genre's thereof ... have you seen *"Gentlemen Bronco's"* ?


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> Sure.
> 
> I write mainly science fiction and various bastard genres thereof such as SF-romance and so on. Getting published stinks and it's one of those things you need to have a real perseverance with if you want to get anywhere with it. I just seem to have had a compulsion to write since I was very young, and hence I was able to stick at it. Currently I have one book out and some more forthcoming in electronic format with an American independent publisher, and some other books planned in print from a different publisher, and also various short stories in magazines. Building an audience is all about getting writing, and keeping writing and keeping getting the writing out there.
> 
> ...



This advice is soooooooo appreciated, thanks very much SnapDragon


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> This advice is soooooooo appreciated, thanks very much SnapDragon



This is an honest question, swear. No trying to make fun here. The stuff you want published isn't wrestling fan fiction is it?


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> This is an honest question, swear. No trying to make fun here. The stuff you want published isn't wrestling fan fiction is it?



I havent actually written anything i intend to be published, but when i do it wont be wrestling related. In fact the ideas i have are coincidentally based around sci-fi like SnapDragon's.


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Jun 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Awesome, I've actually just started looking for a ukulele to buy. This must be a sign.



 Baritones are great. I got a mahalo for about 50 US and it sounds quite nice.


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess my hobby would be Photography! i studied it at College also!
im not great but i do try my best lol

heres one of my photographs and also a link to the folder showing all my Photography work on Facebook 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=523058313#!/album.php?aid=109060&id=523058313&ref=pb 

View attachment IMG_0390pp.jpg


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Tenacious Dave said:


> I guess my hobby would be Photography! i studied it at College also!
> im not great but i do try my best lol
> 
> heres one of my photographs and also a link to the folder showing all my Photography work on Facebook
> ...



! 

excellent work! after a review of your work, i fell in love with this photograph :happy:


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 22, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> !
> 
> excellent work! after a review of your work, i fell in love with this photograph :happy:



Thankyou  its good to hear you like it! really do appreciate it


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 24, 2013)

I liked this thread and it's been dead for a long time. 

This is my latest hobby.

DE Shaving.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 24, 2013)

Oooh! So nice to see guys use these razors again. My grandfather used one like the one pictured and I even learned to shave my legs with one of these. Got good enough to never leave a nick. My sons bought one and like the better shave they give, but they tend to go the lazy route with the electric razor



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I liked this thread and it's been dead for a long time.
> 
> This is my latest hobby.
> 
> DE Shaving.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 24, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Oooh! So nice to see guys use these razors again. My grandfather used one like the one pictured and I even learned to shave my legs with one of these. Got good enough to never leave a nick. My sons bought one and like the better shave they give, but they tend to go the lazy route with the electric razor



I absolutely love it. It gives such a great shave. Shaving has become less of a "chore" now and it's become more of an indulgence I really enjoy.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 24, 2013)

I personally think it is better for the face. It cuts better so less pulling of the hair and less likelihood to end up with a lot of facial irritation



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I absolutely love it. It gives such a great shave. Shaving has become less of a "chore" now and it's become more of an indulgence I really enjoy.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 24, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I liked this thread and it's been dead for a long time. This is my latest hobby.DE Shaving.




That is freakin' awesome sir. My grandfather taught me how to shave with one of those style of razors. He had an old one that he would close with no blade in for me since I didn't have whiskers yet. He would lather up my face and show me how to do it along with him as he shaved. Thank you for bringing up a long-forgotten but really great memory.

I have wanted to find one like that for some time now. Seeing your kit there definitely makes me want to go find one.


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 30, 2013)

I made this last night. Hiphop music. It's unpolished, but a tentative step toward figuring it all out. +5 if you can name the movie the samples were lifted from.

https://soundcloud.com/cypherpunks/once-upon-a-time-in-the-west


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 30, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> I made this last night. Hiphop music. It's unpolished, but a tentative step toward figuring it all out. +5 if you can name the movie the samples were lifted from.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cypherpunks/once-upon-a-time-in-the-west



Nice beat. I also like your other one posted too.


----------



## MattB (Jul 30, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> I made this last night. Hiphop music. It's unpolished, but a tentative step toward figuring it all out. +5 if you can name the movie the samples were lifted from.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cypherpunks/once-upon-a-time-in-the-west



I don't know what movie the samples are from, but the sounds are very chill. You should join us in the "Got Talent" thread, it gets lonely in there sometimes...


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks fellas. Leo, that other track is quite old and not too representative of what I'm trying to do these days, but thanks!

MattB, I dunno how much talent this shows, but when I lay the vocals I will post in there.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 31, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> Thanks fellas. Leo, that other track is quite old and not too representative of what I'm trying to do these days, but thanks!
> 
> MattB, I dunno how much talent this shows, but when I lay the vocals I will post in there.



Older stuff is good too. It shows you where you were and where you have come. Sometimes your older songs can be cringe worthy when you measure them against your newest, but it's always cool to be able to look back and see how you gain your own "voice" and hone your craft.


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 7, 2013)

I do some photo manipulation using photoshop now and again when I have the time, guess it's a hobby - This is one of my latest, my mother, cousin and my aunty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 8, 2013)

big_lad27 said:


> I do some photo manipulation using photoshop now and again when I have the time, guess it's a hobby - This is one of my latest, my mother, cousin and my aunty



*very cool....*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 8, 2013)

I need a new hobby.

I guess gardening is my latest one? Though I don't think of it as a hobby, more of a lifestyle.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 8, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I need a new hobby.
> 
> I guess gardening is my latest one? Though I don't think of it as a hobby, more of a lifestyle.



In your case, more of a spiritual calling than anything.


----------

